# Huron River at Flat Rock.



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

I fished the Huron River today in flat rock at Hurock Park For about four or five hours. There were lots of fishermen because of the nice weather. I only saw one fish hooked up but he lost it. No fish landed while I was there.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mpolander said:


> I fished the Huron River today in flat rock at Hurock Park For about four or five hours. There were lots of fishermen because of the nice weather. I only saw one fish hooked up but he lost it. No fish landed while I was there.


We fished a local river with steelhead potential to the south a bit this morning...water temps were looking good at 39° and river had that steely green look but just a tad early. Checked up on a Huron tributary as well but she was running a bit low for my liking. Didn't see any fish or redds as well. ..... another week maybe week and a half, some rain, and things should pick up. As mentioned earlier, We fished hard from Dodge to FR and down low to Labo without a fish... it's that lull....the dark fish pushed upriver, the silvers are yet to come.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

mpolander said:


> I fished the Huron River today in flat rock at Hurock Park For about four or five hours. There were lots of fishermen because of the nice weather. I only saw one fish hooked up but he lost it. No fish landed while I was there.


I don't fish there often. I'm not a big fan of swift currents. My best luck there has been a bottom feeder rig, a 2/0 or 3/0 hook and a wad of worms, west of the dam 30 or 40 feet.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

One of those runs in that flat rock area holds fish, never caught anything good there in any of the other runs but connected on a couple there.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Been a long time since I've been in that park.. but,"crappie" fishing stealhead was always a blast.. stick floats and 1/8 oz -1/16oz jigs was all you needed.. white n pink or black n purple..


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The river was blasting yesterday at French Landing dam @ Belleville. Lots of foam, and close to being out of its banks - but not quite. I would think it might be out of the banks @ Huroc, and possibly Labo parks. But when the water comes down, this Steelhead should be there.


----------

